# Dog Walker amd Carer



## henrychan (11 mo ago)

Experienced dog carer with over 5 year SEEKING FOR CLIENT at surrounding M50 area Mediacity or walkthrough 30-40 minutes for dog caring, breeding or walking out. 
Days, hours and payment could be negotiable.

Feel free to email.
Million thanks.


----------

